# Bringing you "Presents"



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

This past weekend my family all went to my Dad's house in Palm Springs. Oso kept us entertained most of the nights (luckily we are all dog people and they thought he was adorable - even though he's not a baby baby anymore at 5 1/2 months).

Well, anyways, people kept leaving their bedroom doors open, despite my warnings for them to close them. LUCKILY, instead of Oso going in there and destroying their stuff, he simply brought us presents. We would all be in the living area and he would come trotting in looking very happy with himself with different items hanging out of his mouth. I would say, "Oso, what did you get?" and he'd bring it over to me and drop it in my hand completely unharmed.

He brought us my mom's vitamin e creme, my sister's hairbrush, an earplug and a glass pegasus, my dad's sister gave him over 20 years ago. 

It was very cute. I was happy to have a family that laughed at it instead of getting mad at him. I was constantly shutting doors. My sister said when she was playing ball with him outside and he was done playing, he put the ball on the table and ran off instead of just dropping it. 

What fun dogs!


----------



## ElGranto (Jan 19, 2012)

> I was constantly shutting doors.


We know this feeling. Whether it's when company is over or when we're at our parents houses. No matter how many times you tell them people will always leave the doors open. Some people will learn to close their doors though if they accidentally leave them open and night and get what we call the "Vizsla alarm clock".


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

I must have a lot of training to do, lol my V doesn't do that. 

He will find stuff in the house. Favorite thing being socks. We even found some stashed! lol 

So, he brings them to me and shows me he has them hanging out of his mouth. So I say "What do you have there"
and he looks at me just smiling, waiting.... If I make a movie that even seems like I want what is in his mouth, He runs away.
It's more his way of saying "chase me, I want to play" 

Anything he can find, it's in his mouth and he's ready to play.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

awww, firefighter. Maybe it's not a vizsla thing, but an Oso thing. When he was little, we traded him random things for treats that could be the start.

I think I attribute a lot of his great qualities to him being a V. Although, this is true in most cases.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby does this and it still makes me laugh. She seems to take a liking to our socks and my husbands baseball hats. She usually digs through his gym bag and brings stuff. She had a coffee thermos the other day. The most hilarious thing she pulled out was my husbands jock strap that he uses for baseball. I was in tears laughing when she came up to me with it.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

RubyRoo said:


> The most hilarious thing she pulled out was my husbands jock strap that he uses for baseball. I was in tears laughing when she came up to me with it.


LMFAO! 

Odin LOVES bras. He has an uncanny ability to root them out of the laundry hamper, and he comes running with them, like he's just found the jackpot. I make sure to shut the bedroom door when company is over, the last thing they need is a slobber covered bra delivered to their laps.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We were up north this past weekend. Our bedroom is in the basement of the house and I guess I left the bedroom door open. Well Kian decided to go snooping and brought up a pair of my boxers and laid them in the living room and just walked away.
It was my GF's friend who noticed them sitting on the floor with Kian laying beside them.... we all had a good chuckle out of that one.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Yup, Lulu brings us "presents" all the time. Probably because every time she drops one on command she gets a treat . She adores hats, underwear and bras, all the good stuff that smells like her people. She loves it when guests are over because they always leave the bathroom doors open (we never do) which means access to the precious toilet paper supply . She knows how to disengage the rolls from all our different holders, even the ones that don't just slide right off. Toilet paper and paper towel are like V crack!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Lui is hooked on the TP as well... hard not to laugh when he unspooles the whole roll and brings you the end of it.....


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jack does the same. The other night he ran into the bedroom and I didnt hear a noise so I started to get up to go check on him. As I was getting up here he comes walking out of the bedroom with boxers in his mouth. As soon as we made eye contact he stopped, turned around, and come back out WITHOUT the boxers! I couldnt believe it. I was laughing sooo hard. He knew what he had was wrong. 

I couldnt figure out where all of my white socks were at. Went to vaccum under the bed and found socks, underwear, a bra, some shorts and not sure what else. Now I know where to go look for things when they are missing.


----------

